# How to deflect heat from baseboard heater under cabinetry?



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it plastic wrap ?? if so, plastic bubble wrap may get too hot. melt/fire. I would look at a heat shield like is used on fire places. you can get them in brass or black. I don't know the length you need. Look at hd or lowe's


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

the insulating effect of the bubles would be a bit pointless in your situation. some shiny sheet metal will do a good job of reflecting the heat


----------

